# I think I met the worst kids in the world today...



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I decided to have a BBQ, the first get together since I got the house. I invited my family and a girl that we grew up with. She has 4 kids under the age of 9. I should have known they were trouble as soon as they walked in and acted like they owned the place. I also had my 4 nieces and nephew over, so kids everywhere. Kids on our end were fine and know how I expect animals to be treated. The other kids, not so much First they decided to give the dogs watermelon with the rinds and I stopped that and took it away. Next the boy picks up the back legs of the dog and is holding him like that. Of course I told him to stop and he did. The other kid was trying to force the one dog to sit by pushing hard on his back, that kid got yelled at. The oldest tried to go fishing in my fish tank, I am not kidding. They filled my one water fountain with pebbles and the other with pop. I'm trying to cook, so I enlist my family to keep guard. I strategically place them in all areas to protect the fish and the dogs. By now we are all losing our patience. My son was the first to say something when the oldest took a bucket of rocks and dumped them on the patio. He looked right at her and said I'll get the broom for you to clean that up. When it was my turn to guard the fish Robyn came in and laid down on the couch. The oldest girl comes in, sits next to Robyn and hugs her. Robyn did not like this kid, she put her head up and away trying to get away. Just as I was going to really yell at this kid, Robyn gets up, walks away and goes and lays down far away from her. Not a growl or anything, if I was a dog I would have bit this kid. Robyn stayed with me the rest of the time and I wouldn't let any of them near her. She showed amazing skills and I was proud of her. By the time they left I was mentally exhausted and decided that those kids would never come back to my house. I trusted my dogs a 100 % before, , now it's 150%. I can't understand how kids could behave the way they did and there were 2 parents there? We continued to have a wonderful rest of the day and all the pups are knocked out.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

This is why my dogs are put up when we have other people's kids over........I trust my dogs.....but not their kids...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This is why I don't have kids besides my own at my house! Course I'm that horrible person who loves her kids to the ends of the earth and back but cant stand other peoples kids.... pretty much for the exact reasons above! A lack of respectful parenting. 

Shasta puts up with a lot from my kids, mainly my daughter, but you can see she's soaking up the loves and hugs and sits there with that dopey "I love everyone!" look on her face, tongue lolling out the side of her mouth, leaning into my daughter hugging her. Dax just wants to play and wrestle so nobody has the guts to hug him lol. I don't allow outside kids to do that though. My dogs deal with the hugs from my kids. I don't expect them to deal with them from strange kids, despite being good about it. 

Cant say I blame you any for banning those ones from coming back.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sparra said:


> This is why my dogs are put up when we have other people's kids over........I trust my dogs.....but not their kids...


It was insane how these kids acted and spoke to the parents. There was enough of us to make sure the dogs were safe after we figured out what these kids were like, which took about 10 minutes. After 3 minutes I hid the grapes and the pork chops with bones they brought. I then followed them around to make sure no bones were given. I never cook anything with bones when I have a group of people over.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> This is why I don't have kids besides my own at my house! Course I'm that horrible person who loves her kids to the ends of the earth and back but cant stand other peoples kids.... pretty much for the exact reasons above! A lack of respectful parenting.
> 
> Shasta puts up with a lot from my kids, mainly my daughter, but you can see she's soaking up the loves and hugs and sits there with that dopey "I love everyone!" look on her face, tongue lolling out the side of her mouth, leaning into my daughter hugging her. Dax just wants to play and wrestle so nobody has the guts to hug him lol. I don't allow outside kids to do that though. My dogs deal with the hugs from my kids. I don't expect them to deal with them from strange kids, despite being good about it.
> 
> Cant say I blame you any for banning those ones from coming back.


I seriously would not have invited them if I knew how they were. I told my sons girlfriend that if she ever gives me a grand kid like them I would kill her.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I seriously would not have invited them if I knew how they were. I told my sons girlfriend that if she ever gives me a grand kid like them I would kill her.




LOL what did she say to that?! Or was it just a not in agreement kind of thing?


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Pretty sure its the parent. I cook for a living and one time this kid come to 1 of the grill in the restaurant and play with the gas valve . The host came to the mom who was 6 feet away and told her what is going on.. the mom said he is just a kid !! what do you expect me to do... put him in a cage ? Lucky i wasn't there or i'd tell her to take the kid him and put him in a cage.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Some parents are just plain lazy....it takes work to teach your kids how to behave ....Some just can't be bothered....sad.....


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Wow, sounds like it could be from a movie almost! 
Your poor dogs! Glad it all worked out, you have such good dogs!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

You and your pups all deserve a great day next weekend with lots of fun and relaxation. llombardo your dogs rock! I understand about these situations we've had children and adults act like that w/ our dogs. Thw adults are easier you just ask them to leave.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

VTGirlT said:


> Wow, sounds like it could be from a movie almost!
> Your poor dogs! Glad it all worked out, you have such good dogs!


Yep the original "Children of the Corn"...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> You and your pups all deserve a great day next weekend with lots of fun and relaxation. llombardo your dogs rock! I understand about these situations we've had children and adults act like that w/ our dogs. Thw adults are easier you just ask them to leave.


The father wasn't much better, I had to watch him with the food. I was really impressed with Robyn's ability to just walk away from the girl hugging her. I praised her heavily.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

We did have a good time once they left. In this picture my nephew is trying to talk Midnite into giving up the ball, it didn't work.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=227698&stc=1&d=1405947359


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The dogs playing in peace...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=227706&stc=1&d=1405947625


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

8 kids too many!!!

I have little to no tolerance for children, I get instantly annoyed at the sight of them or when I hear them. 


I don't like kids but I have 2 nephews and a niece. They are the only kids that are often around my dogs, they are 14, 9 and 6 (I think, lol.) They can get a little carried away and enjoying hugging the dogs or laying on them but my dogs love them and soak up all of the attention. 

My dogs interact with other children when I take them to my mom's hair salon or to my nephew's bday parties or when I take them to the parade. My dogs are always friendly, happy, well behaved and love the attention but the kids are always loud, clingy and annoying. I don't know how or why my dogs put up with them but I am glad they do. I don't need to worry about my dogs biting, I worry about myself biting.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The kids my dogs love....


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=227714&stc=1&d=1405947886


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> 8 kids too many!!!
> 
> I have little to no tolerance for children, I get instantly annoyed at the sight of them or when I hear them.
> 
> ...


I love kids and I usually am very patient but my patience and my whole family were losing it quick. The one girl tripped and fell, she started crying and screaming she wanted to go home, I was thinking Thank God.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Awwwww....nice pic.



llombardo said:


> The kids my dogs love....
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=227714&stc=1&d=1405947886


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> The kids my dogs love....
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=227714&stc=1&d=1405947886


 
Thats a great picture!!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

llombardo said:


> I decided to have a BBQ, the first get together since I got the house. I invited my family and a girl that we grew up with. She has 4 kids under the age of 9. I should have known they were trouble as soon as they walked in and acted like they owned the place. I also had my 4 nieces and nephew over, so kids everywhere. Kids on our end were fine and know how I expect animals to be treated. The other kids, not so much First they decided to give the dogs watermelon with the rinds and I stopped that and took it away. Next the boy picks up the back legs of the dog and is holding him like that. Of course I told him to stop and he did. The other kid was trying to force the one dog to sit by pushing hard on his back, that kid got yelled at. The oldest tried to go fishing in my fish tank, I am not kidding. They filled my one water fountain with pebbles and the other with pop. I'm trying to cook, so I enlist my family to keep guard. I strategically place them in all areas to protect the fish and the dogs. By now we are all losing our patience. My son was the first to say something when the oldest took a bucket of rocks and dumped them on the patio. He looked right at her and said I'll get the broom for you to clean that up. When it was my turn to guard the fish Robyn came in and laid down on the couch. The oldest girl comes in, sits next to Robyn and hugs her. Robyn did not like this kid, she put her head up and away trying to get away. Just as I was going to really yell at this kid, Robyn gets up, walks away and goes and lays down far away from her. Not a growl or anything, if I was a dog I would have bit this kid. Robyn stayed with me the rest of the time and I wouldn't let any of them near her. She showed amazing skills and I was proud of her. By the time they left I was mentally exhausted and decided that those kids would never come back to my house. I trusted my dogs a 100 % before, , now it's 150%. I can't understand how kids could behave the way they did and there were 2 parents there? We continued to have a wonderful rest of the day and all the pups are knocked out.


This is what happens with no parental guidance. It's that simple. Parents leave their kids to fend for themselves as long as they don't cause the parent any grief or they leave them alone. I've seen kids climb on top of their parents cars and they just stand there and watch. It's telling when you see a 4 to 5 year old riding a bike or roaming around where they shouldn't be and should not be alone anyways. It's sad.

Your dogs did amazing though. Cudo's to them.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

My friend calls kids like that feral. Kind of funny, but actually sad because it is true.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have rules in my house, when it comes to how anyone treats my dogs(I don't have kids but have nephews/friends)...If they don't abide by the rules, they can leave simple as that


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

You just described my version of H-E-DOUBLEHOCKEYSTICKS

You and your poor family. I vet it felt like they'd never leave!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I have rules in my house, when it comes to how anyone treats my dogs(I don't have kids but have nephews/friends)...If they don't abide by the rules, they can leave simple as that


Same rules. 

Reminds me of a friend of my moms when we were growing up on base. When they saw her and her kids coming they would close all the curtains and pretend they weren't home. Then call the next friend so that friend could close up too. Because of this person I pretty much made sure that my kids were on their best behavior when over family and friends houses.


----------



## KirstenS (Sep 2, 2013)

My family friend also had a BBQ, and someone had brought their teenage son. He picked up their Dachshund (who growls when anyone tries to pick him up besides the family friend's niece) and dropped him on a tile floor  Thankfully he was okay. I'm sorry this happened to you, but I'm proud of your dogs


----------



## JJSMargo (Jul 3, 2014)

Ground rules are... if you can't behave in a civilized fashion, please go back to your pig barn together with your parents. I have cousins 7-15 y.o., range they know very well to not annoy the dogs, stay away from porcelain figurines and no grabbing of any body parts of my dogs. If I see that those rules are not followed I usually have a quick request to the parents and if this is not working, then I show the door. Did it one time when one of my little 9 y.o., kept on grabbing my male's tail despite the growl. Obviously my uncle did not listen when I spoke to him, so eventually I was boiling, aside from my dog. I walked both of them out to their car and that was it. Him and his wife really had no idea how serious I was, but I'm a strong believer in "My house, my rules".


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I am with KZoppa on this one. Love my son (now 30) but I really am not a kid person. I would have asked the parents to control the kids or leave.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

sparra said:


> This is why my dogs are put up when we have other people's kids over........I trust my dogs.....but not their kids...


yup, best advice


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

My son is notorious for "inviting" his buds over, i have lucked out so far, none of them were interested in seeing the dogs. If i have a birthday here or something the dogs go into the laundry room were its cool and quiet,


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I used to not like kids, until I realized it is actually the parents I can't stand. I'd love to smack some of them upside the head. I am less than subtle and lack diplomacy. I would have told them to leave. I'm with Krystal and Kathy. Love my kids. Other kids? Not so much.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

isn't that what crates are for?


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have been called the worst name you can call a female, with several tasty adjectives, then shoved across the room by a 19 yr old ER patient (drunk) kid. Then mommy leaned over, patted his arm and said "honey, you don't mean that". I was beyond angry...I would have snatched my kid bald if he ever said anything like that drunk or not.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just learned that the oldest girl has ADHD and Bi-Polar. Did Robyn sense this about her? Is that an excuse for the behavior we witnessed? I have never dealt with a child with bi-polar before.. Then add in the ADHD in there. It kind of makes me feel like poo-poo. Kids with these things should and can be disciplined? Maybe the mom should have told me this in advance, so we as a group could have been prepared?


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Don't feel bad. Good behavior, or at least the attempt, is an expectation. Parents needed to be managing the kid to keep her safe. If the kid can't behave, she shouldn't be put in the situation...just like the dogs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Juliem24 said:


> Don't feel bad. Good behavior, or at least the attempt, is an expectation. Parents needed to be managing the kid to keep her safe. If the kid can't behave, she shouldn't be put in the situation...just like the dogs.


I agree. The kids mother should have been managing her behavior. Its possible Robyn sensed there was something different about the kid but fact remains, you should have been given a heads up on it as well as the parents supervising.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

llombardo said:


> My son was the first to say something when the oldest took a bucket of rocks and dumped them on the patio. He looked right at her and said I'll get the broom for you to clean that up. When it was my turn to guard the fish Robyn came in and laid down on the couch. The oldest girl comes in, sits next to Robyn and hugs her. Robyn did not like this kid, she put her head up and away trying to get away. Just as I was going to really yell at this kid, Robyn gets up, walks away and goes and lays down far away from her. Not a growl or anything, if I was a dog I would have bit this kid


She could have done a lot worse than hug your dog and tip stones on your patio......like throw them at the dog or your windows 
It can't be easy parenting a child like this.......If this is the worst she did you probably got off lightly


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

zyppi said:


> isn't that what crates are for?


Very cute


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I know I have a very old picture of my son in the crate with the dog! Too funny. 

Per the ADHD and Bi-polar. I have 3 nieces and 1 nephew that have ADHD and 1 of the nieces is also Bi-polar. The ADHD/Bi-polar girl is married with 2 kids of her own. None of them ever got away with being out of control either at home or in public. Yes they can and should be disciplined. They also need structure which it sounds as if the parents failed to give them which makes the condition worse. This is a parent issue.


----------

